

MIT Wristband Could Make AC Obsolete - hmoghnie
http://www.wired.com/design/2013/10/an-ingenious-wristband-that-keeps-your-body-at-the-perfect-temperature-no-ac-required/?cid=co13797594

======
paulorlando
I will use this. Similar to what we used to do when there was no other option
to cool down -- plunk your hands in cold water for a minute.

